# What do you do for water changes?



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

I would like to know what additives do you guys use when changing your water? Awhile ago b4 I got back into piranhas I cleaned my gravel and changed and conditioned the water with stresscoat.. Now that I back into this hobby I continue to use stesscoat when changing my water but I also added hagen cycle during my water changes.upon recommendation from my lfs. Any opinions on what your mainteance entails when cleaning your tank..Ive been happy with stresscoat but I would like to hear what you use instead of it or in conjunction with your water conditioner..Any input would be appreciated..


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i just use any old water conditioner, like aquasafe, or start right(jungle) and thats it.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

I use either Amquel or Aqua Conditioner.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

All I use is Aquarium Pharmaceutical Tap Water Conditioner when I do water changes.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

u do not have to use cycle on every water change. ITS A SHAM. for water changes i use aquaplus from hagen, u capful for 10 gallons, this is it, and add a lil salt, thats about it,


----------



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

i use seachems prime


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Kordons Amquel and Novaqua.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2004)

Kilohead36 said:


> Now that I back into this hobby I continue to use stesscoat when changing my water but I also added hagen cycle during my water changes.upon recommendation from my lfs.


 I don't know what adding Cycle does to an already cycled aquarium. You can probably skip that. The only essential thing is to treat the biocides chlorine and chloramine.

I just add Ammo-Lock2 to take out the chloramines from the tap water, then I dump it in the tank.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

I use Marineland's Bio-Coat and no complaints. My friend uses Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Stress Coat with good results.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I remove the amount of water I want to replace, and then pour in the fresh water - in my area, water needs no treatment before putting it into the tank: the tap water is fine


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Thats pretty informative on what you guys use..I think I will skip using the cycle crap... Just was wondering if anything else was needed that I didnt know about other than your basic water conditioner...


----------

